

Alternatives to Linode VPS? - timbowhite

Given that Linode recently experienced a major security breach, and is unwilling to divulge any more details (other than what's on status.linode.com), I'd like to switch my hosting to another VPS provider.<p>Can the HN community recommend some other VPS providers, with plans similar to Linode's?<p>References:<p>http://www.linode.com/<p>http://status.linode.com<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3655137<p>https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=66916.40;all
======
traxtech
It's not trendy, but I still love dedicated servers. You must invest time as a
sysadmin (or hire a good freelance), but then you can cram so much more power
per system...

Or choose a Paas if you really don't want to get dirty with the low-level
infrastucture details.

------
cheald
Rackspace Cloud or AWS are your most equivalent options. There are lots of
cloud VPS providers, but it's difficult to tell if they have any better
security practices. I'd venture to guess that most small VPS providers aren't
really any more secure; they're just smaller targets.

~~~
drats
I think this is the essential point, the smaller ones often have no data
points either way regarding security. That said, there are some great cheap
ones <http://www.lowendbox.com/>

~~~
timbowhite
Uh this link:

<http://www.lowendbox.com/>

redirects me to

<https://twitter.com/#!/LebAlerts>

From their twitter stuff, LEB has been getting DDOS'd for the last day?

They also make a few references to Linode - how are are/were they using their
service?

~~~
cheald
It looks like LEB is hosted on Linode.

[http://forum.linode.com/viewtopic.php?t=8530&postdays=0&...](http://forum.linode.com/viewtopic.php?t=8530&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15)

------
ayers
I am looking at going with IntoVPS as they have a good price range and
locations that suit my needs. Their plans are similar to Linode's, and you get
a bit more traffic and disk space in comparison.

<http://www.intovps.com/>

~~~
timbowhite
Thx! This provider looks very promising. Their price for a large instance is
roughly half of Linode's price.

~~~
timbowhite
FYI - I just signed up with these guys to try them out. Here's how it went:

1\. Account setup was pretty smooth. I was able to create an account without
giving my billing details (unlike Linode). However, when I attempted to pay my
invoice via their credit card form, authentication failed (maybe because it
was an international payment and my bank freaked?). So I tried again Paypal
(yuck), and it worked.

2\. I received a some welcome emails, one of which had my intovps account
_password in plain text_. Big warning sign that they might not be hashing
passwords in their DB.

3\. I opened a ticket about #2, and within minutes got this response:

"We don't store any of the passwords as plain text. Since we've received this
complaints before I will talk to my colleagues to no longer send the password
as plain text."

So a little more encouraging.

I'll try to post updates as I try out their service.

~~~
timbowhite
Unfortunately things didn't work out with intovps. They're using OpenVZ
(2.6.32 kernel). Apparently it's not possible to run truecrypt on OpenVZ, so
I'm going to keep looking for a Xen VPS based provider, starting with
[http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/VirtualPrivateServerProvid...](http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/VirtualPrivateServerProviders).

~~~
ayers
Thanks for the update. Good to know that truecrypt doesn't run on OpenVZ, I
didn't realise that was a short fall of OpenVZ.

------
Harishseo
You can try Hostgator VPS or AWS

